# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Đấu nối robot plasma cutting ( bàn luận )

## Minh Trần

Nhu cầu cắt ống và các biên dạng đặc biệt nên E đang dự tính lắp mỏ cắt Plasma cho E robot hàn này



Để ứng dụng như này : 



Tạm thời trước mắt E sẽ gắn mỏ cắt của máy Plasma Pow max 45 lên, kích máy plasma bằng tay sử dụng tạm sau đó sẽ làm dần phần điều khiển để có thể đồng bộ với hệ thống của Robot.

 Các bác cho ý kiến thêm ạ.

----------


## Thép Tôi

mấy con này, bộ điều khiển bác làm lại hay sao đấy?

----------


## anhcos

Bác dùng món j điều khiển con này đấy.
Mình thấy PowerMill có module robotics, dùng điêu khắc còn cắt gas thì không rõ là có dùng được không?

----------


## Phantan74

Ý tưởng hay, mình sẽ áp dụng thử, có gì bác chủ chỉ giáo thêm nhé. Thanks

----------

